# Bismarck vs. Fargo



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been exploring a couple of job opportunities in North Dakota for a few months. My focus originally was on Bismarck, but it appears one of the opportunities may end up being in Fargo. Any insight on the quality of hunting near Bismarck compared to Fargo? General insights on the quality of life in Fargo vs. Bismarck? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I would move from Fargo to Bismarck tomorrow if I could! Nuff said!


----------



## Tracker_21 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have lived and went to school in both cities. I would move to Bismarck everytime to before thinking of going to Fargo.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Fargo has the bigger city feel but Bis is catching up these days but bar none, Bis is much more of an outdoorsman mecca.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Chaws said:


> Fargo has the bigger city feel but Bis is catching up these days but bar none, Bis is much more of an outdoorsman mecca.


X 3,000!


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

I just went through the same decision, kind of. I went to NDSU and had job offers in Fargo and Bismarck. We decided to move to Bismarck and so far, we haven't regretted the decision. The people in Bismarck are great (not that they weren't in Fargo). I can keep myself busy every weekend with outdoor activities. The only knock we have against Bismarck is it's a lot longer of a drive to our families than Fargo was. You may not have the same issue, however. Still, we love Bismarck and I think it was a great decision to move out here instead of staying in Fargo.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Bismarck. :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

My wife and I had to make the same decision a few years ago when we moved back to ND. She grew up in Bismarck, but was leaning toward Fargo because it was a larger city with more shopping. I preferred to go to Bismarck because of the outdoor activities in the area. We decided to move to Bismarck and we are both glad we did. Bismarck over the last couple years has started to bring in many of the same stores as Fargo for which my wife likes and I would not give up the Missouri River area and the closer drive to the Badlands for the Red River Valley area.

Bismarck all the way. IMO


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bismarck hands down. Much more outdoor activities around there


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Fargo has more banded birds


----------



## Flintstone (Oct 15, 2008)

I live near Fargo and would move to Bismarck in a Heartbeat if I could still work for my current employer.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

you couldn't pay me to live in Bismarck!!!

I hate when people just state that they would choose Fargo or Bismarck and dont state what the reasons are.
I also dislike when people say they had the choice to make and dont regret it at all... how do they know?

take this with a grain of salt, you are making a pretty big decision when deciding where to live, live in each area for a couple months and choose for yourself.

reasons like: it's awesome, outdoorsman mecca, cooler than Bismarck shouldnt be needed to make a life decision....find out which 1 has more bars and decide accordingly.

good luck


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

fargodawg said:


> you couldn't pay me to live in Bismarck!!!
> 
> I hate when people just state that they would choose Fargo or Bismarck and dont state what the reasons are.
> I also dislike when people say they had the choice to make and dont regret it at all... how do they know?
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: 
Only your justifications make sense right? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: 
:rollin:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

longshot: I hope it didnt look as I was justifying either one.

I was simply trying to say research with experience is better than opinions of others in a big decision.

sorry to offend

and the bars part was a joke

:beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

No problem, it just made me laugh. 

I do like Fargo, just prefer Bismarck. I will be heading to Fargo again this weekend. Taking the kids over to trick or treat with their cousins there this year. Haven't made it over for a few months and the wife wants to visit her sister. At least the gun opener is the following weekend.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

nomrcy said:


> I would move from Fargo to Bismarck tomorrow if I could! Nuff said!


Same here!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

averyghg said:


> Fargo has more banded birds


Lies.

Btw, Id chose bis as well because of the more rounded hunting and fishing opportunities.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > Fargo has more banded birds
> ...


Ask bandman about the bands. oke:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > averyghg said:
> ...


You need to quit hunting at the Fargo Zoo! :lol:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Born and raised in Bismarck, did some school in Fargo - thought that people I met in Fargo had a serious chip on their shoulders. Love Bismarck, never want to leave. Within an half hour to hour's drive to anything you want to hunt or fish - can't ask for better. Bismarck's starting to catch up to the curve of modernization as well.

Also, in terms of job markets - we have headquarters for most of the energy industry companies here (work in that field), hospitals (that aren't experiencing huge hardships), government (local, state and national), pretty much no matter your walk in life, you can find a suitable job here - just don't want to look at Bobcat. :eyeroll:

Speaking of - hubby's looking for a job - casualty of Bobcat.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> thought that people I met in Fargo had a serious chip on their shoulders.


F off!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Lvn2Hnt said:
> 
> 
> > thought that people I met in Fargo had a serious chip on their shoulders.
> ...


 :lol:

Had we stayed in ND after learnifying, Bismarck would have been the place.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks all. Keep the information coming. Unfortunately circumstances do not allow me to spend any significant amount of time in either city (I live 12 hours away, am employed and have a wife and 3 kids).


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> Lvn2Hnt said:
> 
> 
> > thought that people I met in Fargo had a serious chip on their shoulders.
> ...


You must have been one of those that I met? :lol:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

In all honesty bismarck, just for the location is better. not only can you catch walleye, northerns catsfish etc, on the river, the damn is only an hr away for trout, salmon etc. you got geese, ducks, cranes, pheastants, deer ( both species), yotes all in your back yard, can fargo say that? maybe? toss in antelope, elk, paddlefish wthin 1 1/2 judging on pure location nothing else bismarck hands down is the better outdoorsmans paradise! IMO :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

jwdinius1 said:


> In all honesty bismarck, just for the location is better. not only can you catch walleye, northerns catsfish etc, on the river, the damn is only an hr away for trout, salmon etc. you got geese, ducks, cranes, pheastants, deer ( both species), yotes all in your back yard, can fargo say that? maybe? toss in antelope, elk, paddlefish wthin 1 1/2 judging on pure location nothing else bismarck hands down is the better outdoorsmans paradise! IMO :beer:


Shhhhh :gag: please use pm's for good secrets like this


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I grew up in Fargo and currently live in Bismarck. I'd rather live in ND then anywhere else in the country...so I guess I could be happy wherever I live as long as it's Nodak.  But as an avid hunter and fisherman, Bismarck is tough to beat for the reasons you mentioned. I will more than likely retire and die here.....unless my wife drugs me and moves me that way.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> I grew up in Fargo and currently live in Bismarck. I'd rather live in ND then anywhere else in the country...so I guess I could be happy wherever I live as long as it's Nodak.  But as an avid hunter and fisherman, Bismarck is tough to beat for the reasons you mentioned. I will more than likely retire and die here.....unless my wife drugs me and moves me that way.


Be careful of what you wish for..... LOL


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Shhhhh please use pm's for good secrets like this


Cuz people on nodak are the only ones that know about bismarck right??? :beer:


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

depends on whether or not you mind water in your basement - Fargo floods on a regular basis. Last time I lived there I lost 3 vehicles to floodwater not to mention half my stuff was in storage and got flooded out as well


----------



## ndhonkerhunter (Oct 26, 2005)

Grew up in the Bismarck area....didn't realize what I grew up with until I went to school in fargo. Less than a year left and I just pray I can get a job in Bismarck and get back to hunt where I grew up less than an hour away. So much more to offer at a closer distance and you don't have to hear "how great minnesota is" and shake your head when they talk about "hunting" in minnesota.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I received an offer for the job I was pursuing in Bismarck. Wife and I are in the final decision phase crunching numbers to see if we can make it work. Hopefully I will be shooting ducks as a ND resident next year!


----------



## Uncle Omar (Jul 8, 2008)

LTTG, but ... Bismarck would be my only choice ... since My Bride (Remember Her?)* works there now, and commutes on weekends to the TRUE PARADISE of West River Country, mostly so she can do my laundry and yell @ me for makin' such a mess in the house ... well, we LIKE it here ... I spent most of my life in the heart of some of the best Goose/Duck hunting in North America, and since we moved here to WRC, I don't think I've shot 10 of either species ... pheasants! That's the game!

Also ... a lot of what the others mentioned ...

Plus ... the folks in Fargo (three of my kids, and five grandkids all live in WF or Fargo, so they're not ALL bad people) are some of the worst drivers I've ever seen ... and I've driven in some of the worst traffic west of the Mississippi River ... including LA, Phoenix, Sacramento and Portland ... so ... that's why I don't often visit Fargo ...

Yep. Bismarck ...

(BTW, MB(RH?)* has an elk tag this year, she already shot her moose in October. We drove to her elk unit in about an hour, and did "day hunts" last weekend ... hunter's paradise? Pretty much.)

*My Bride (Remember Her?) and MB(RH?) are long-running jokes ... no need to burden y'all with that story ... I've referred to her for so long in that manner, I can't think of any other way to include her in the conversational references ...


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I accepted the job offer in Bismarck. The family and I should be there the first week of February. I hope that I meet some of you in person. Thanks for all the information.

Jeff


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

good luck to you and your family, enjoy ND

:beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I dunno much about either, personally, but when I went out west last winter Bismark was one of the most interesting places in NoDak I passed. Going down 94 was kinda cool seeing it at night.... in the middle of no-where. I kinda liked it!  Fargo was just Fargo... Kinda like where I live. There's not a lot there, but there's a lot of extra stuff around, ya know? Congrats on the new job! :beer:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

What's with everyone always talking about Fargo and Bismarck? Some of these small towns around these larger towns might be a better place to settle down in. Cheaper housing, better schools, less crime, and sometimes more welcoming. It even gets you closer to the great outdoors and gives you a chance to get to know more landowners. Just my 2cents. I know the wife likes shopping, want stuff open after 6, etc... but once you get used to the small town lifestyle it isn't all that bad. A 10-30 drive isn't all that bad.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree that small towns can have a lot to offer (my wife and I both were born and raised in towns of 6,000 people or less). However, I have already convinced my wife to move our family across the country 1000 miles from family from a city of several million. I don't want to push my luck too much :lol:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> I accepted the job offer in Bismarck. The family and I should be there the first week of February. I hope that I meet some of you in person. Thanks for all the information.


Best descision of your life, i certanly hope when i am done with graduate shcool a job awaits me here or at least within an hr drive
Good Luck!!!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i would move to minnesota. :lol: :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

MN goose killa said:


> i would move to minnesota. :lol: :beer:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## giwoyna5 (Mar 5, 2008)

uke:

I lived in MN for 6 too many years......
Great to be back in NO-Dak where we don't let the liberals in the concrete jungle make all the rules.......

Great choice on the Bismark move, I'd head out there myself if my boy didn't still live in MN. So I have to stick along the Red. Not western ND, but at least it's not MINNESOTA!
Good Luck


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

MN goose killa said:


> i would move to minnesota. :lol: :beer:


 :eyeroll:

I'd rather stick a fork in my eye..


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> MN goose killa said:
> 
> 
> > i would move to minnesota. :lol: :beer:
> ...


You aint kidding! I do like northern MN, but could care less to even visit the cities.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Longshot said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > MN goose killa said:
> ...


X3 And I am from south of the cities. I am moving to MN to the lake place when I retire...I mean retire-retire.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

MSG Rude said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > dblkluk said:
> ...


i can c where all of u are coming from.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

MN goose killa said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


I would rather stick two forks in my eye, that way i couldn't see the S&it hole i moved too :beer:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

ok now man thats a little too far. :beer:


----------

